# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  المساهمة في الشركات التي أعلنت توقفها عن الأنشطة المحرمة

## أم خطاب

المساهمة في الشركات التي أعلنت توقفها عن الأنشطة المحرمة 
عبد المجيد بن صالح بن عبد العزيز المنصور 

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، أما بعد:


فيحصل أحياناً من بعض الشركات أو البنوك أو غيرها من المؤسسات ذات الشخصية المعنوية أن تعزم على إيقاف التعاملات المحرمة كالإيداع والإقراض بالفوائد توبة منها إلى الله، ورجوعاً إلى الحق بإرادة جازمة، واقتناعاً منها بخطورة الربا ونحوه .


هذا الموضوع نحتاج إليه في هذا الوقت؛ لكثرة الأسئلة الواردة على طلاب العلم والمفتين عن الآثار المترتبة على إقلاع الشركات والبنوك عن التعاملات المحرمة من جواز المساهمة فيها وحكم الأنشطة المحرمة السابقة قبل التوبة.


وتزداد الحاجة إليه بعد أن بدأنا نسمع بين الفينة والأخرى احتمال توجه كثير من الشركات إلى الأسلمة الحقيقية والتوقف عن الأنشطة المحرمة.


وهذا البحث عبارة عن مشاركة متواضعة في هذا الموضوع ولا أزعم أني أوفيته حقه من كل جوانبه ولعله يكون مفتاح باب لمن أراد أن يلج بحثه بأوفى مما ذُكر فيه؟


فأقول: هل إذا تابت هذه الشركات وأقلعت عن التعاملات المحرمة يقضى لها بما سلف من الأموال المحرمة وبالتالي يجوز المساهمة فيها وتملُك أسهمها بعد إعلان توبتها أو أنه يجب عليها التخلص مما سبق من الأموال المقبوضة بالربا، ولا تملكها بالقبض والتوبة، وبالتالي لا يجوز المساهمة فيها وتَملُّك أسهمها حتى تتخلص من التعاملات المحرمة المقبوضة قبل التوبة كالربا وغيره؟


هذه المسألة يمكن تخريجها على العاصي الذي عاش مدة في مستنقع الفجور والكبائر، وقد تعامل بالحرام والمعاملات الفاسدة والباطلة دهراً من الزمن لا بجهل يعذر به ولا بتأويل سائغ، ولكن إعراضاً عن طلب العلم الواجب عليه الذي يجنبه الوقوع في هذه المعاملات مع تمكنه من العلم، أو سمع بتحريم هذه البيوع والمعاملات ولم يتركها إعراضاً لا كفراً بالرسالة، فهذان نوعان يقعان كثيراً .


الأول: من ترك طلب العلم الواجب عليه مع تمكنه منه حتى وقع في هذه المعاملات المحرمة غير عالم بتحريمها .


الثاني: من بلغه الخطاب بتحريمها، وعلم بالحكم الشرعي ولم يلتزم اتباعه، تعصباً لمذهبه أو اتباعاً لهواه وعصياناً لربه، وهذا هو الأكثر.


فهل يكون حال هذا إذا تاب إلى الله عز وجل ورجع وأناب، وأقر بالتحريم تصديقاً والتزاماً كحال الكافر إذا أسلم على أموال محرمة قد قبضها قبل إسلامه؛ لأن التوبة تجب ما قبلها كما أن الإسلام يجب ما قبله، وبالتالي لا يفسخ العقد، و يقر على أمواله التي قبضها حال فسقه، وليس عليه التخلص منها،وتكون له حلالاً طيباً، ويملكها كما في العقد الصحيح.


أو يجب عليه رد جميع ما اكتسبه من الأموال المحرمة، والتخلص منها، ويجب فسخ العقود الفاسدة المقبوضة، ولم يتملكها طوال تلك المدة؟


اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة على قولين: 


القول الأول: 


أنه يجب عليه فسخ تلك العقود والقبوض، ولا يقر عليها، ويؤمر برد جميع ما قبضه من الأموال المحرمة من ربا وميسر ومخدرات ويانصيب ونحو ذلك، أو التخلص منها.


وعلى هذا القول يجب على الشركة رد جميع ما قبضته من الأموال المحرمة من ربا وميسر إن أمكن، وإلا تتخلص منها، ولا تقر عليها، وهذا قول في مذهب الحنابلة (1)، واختيار اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء (2).


وهو قول المالكية (3) في الربا خاصة، فإنه مفسوخ أبداً فات أم لم يفت، وليس له إلا رأس ماله، أما غيره من العقود فإنه يجب فسخه ما لم يفت (4).


قال ابن عبد البر: (قال مالك: ومن البيوع ما يجوز إذا تفاوت أمره وتفاحش رده، فأما الربا فإنه لا يكون فيه إلا الرد أبداً، ولا يجوز منه قليل ولا كثير ولا يجوز فيه ما يجوز في غيره؛ لأن الله تعالى يقول في كتابه: "وَإِن تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُؤُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لاَ تَظْلِمُونَ وَلاَ تُظْلَمُونَ" (5).


ثم قال: (هذا قول صحيح في النظر وصحيح من جهة الأثر فمن قاده ولم يضطرب فيه فهو الخيِّر الفقيه...) (6). 


وقال: ( وقد اتفق الفقهاء على أن البيع إذا وقع بالربا مفسوخ أبدا ) (7).


جاء في سؤال موجهٍ إلى اللجنة الدائمة :


(س: أنا كنت أساهم في البنوك، واستفدت منها بعض الشيء، فإذا هي حرام ونويت التوبة والابتعاد عنها، فهل هذا يكفي أو لا ؟


ج: أولاً: عليك التوبة والاستغفار من ارتكاب جريمة المشاركة في هذا الأمر المحرم، والإقلاع عن ذلك، وسحب مساهمتك عسى الله أن يتوب عليك، فهو سبحانه القائل: "وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ لِّمَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى" (8). 


ثانياً: عليك التخلص من الأرباح التي حصلت لك بسبب هذه المساهمة بصرفها على الفقراء والمساكين) (9).


وقالت في جوابٍ لسؤال آخر:


(إذا تاب العبد من المعاملة الربوية، وهي لا تزال قائمة بينه وبين الناس، فيجب عليه استلام رأس ماله فقط، ويترك الزيادة الربوية؛ امتثالاً لقوله تعالى: "وَإِن تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُؤُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ" (10)، وإذا استلم قيمة المعاملة الربوية مع ربحها فيجب عليه تملك رأس ماله الأصلي فقط، والربح الربوي ينفقه في وجوه البر ) (11).


واستدل أصحاب هذا القول بأربعة أدلة:


الدليل الأول: 


قوله تعالى : "يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللَّهَ وَذَرُواْ مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ * فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ فَأْذَنُواْ بِحَرْبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِن تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُؤُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ" (12).


وجه الدلالة من الآية: أن هذه الآية عامة في الجاهل والعاصي والكافر إذا أسلم وغيرهم، تجب عليهم التوبة، ويذرون ما قبضوه من الربا والأموال المحرمة، وليس لهم إلا رؤوس أموالهم.


وقد يناقش: بأن المقصود بالآية هو ما لم يقبض من العقود، فإن غير المقبوض يجب إبطاله وترك ما بقي منه، وليس للعاقد إلا رأس ماله، وليس المراد هو ما قبض من العقود بجهل وتأويل ونحو ذلك، فإن هذه له بقوله تعالى: "فله ما سلف"، أي: من العقود المقبوضة حال العذر.


الدليل الثاني:


استدلوا بحديث عائشة –رضي الله عنه- أن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: ((من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد)) (13).


وجه الدلالة من الحديث: أن هذا النص عام في العبادات والمعاملات فكل ما وقع منهما على خلاف الشرع يجب رده وإبطاله، والعقود المقبوضة بهذه الحال يجب ردها وإبطالها؛ لدخولها تحت هذا الحديث.


قال الخطابي: (في هذا الحديث بيان أن كل شيء نهى عنه رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- من عقد نكاح وبيع وغيرهما من العقود، فإنه منقوض مردود؛ لأن قوله فهو رد يوجب ظاهره إفساده وإبطاله إلا أن يقوم الدليل على أن المراد به غير الظاهر فينزل الكلام عليه؛ لقيام الدليل فيه) (14). قال ابن حزم (ولم يستثن –صلى الله عليه وسلم- عالماً من غير عالم، ولا مكلفاً من غير مكلف، ولا عامداً من غير عامد (15)، والعقود المحرمة ليست من أمر الدين فيجب ردها).


الدليل الثالث:


ما رواه البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري –رضي الله عنه- قال: ((جاء بلال بتمر برني، فقال له رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم-  :Frown: (من أين هذا؟)) فقال بلال : تمر كان عندنا رديء، فبعت منه صاعين بصاع؛ لمطعم النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- عند ذلك : ((أوه عين الربا، لا تفعل، ولكن إذا أردت أن تشتري التمر فبعه ببيع آخر ثم اشتر به)) (16) وفي رواية لمسلم : ((فردوه ثم بيعوا تمرنا واشتروا لنا من هذا)) (17)


قالوا: إذا أوجبنا فسخ العقود والقبوض على الجاهل المعذور فعلى العالم بالتحريم العاصي أولى وأحرى، فهو عاصٍ ظالم بترك التعلم والالتزام، ولا يلزم من العفو عن الجاهل العفو عن هذا .


ويجاب عنه:


بأن المسلم العاصي إذا تاب ليس بأشقى من الكافر، فإذا لم نوجب الفسخ على الكافر وصححنا عقوده وقبوضه فالمسلم التائب أولى . 


القول الثاني: 


أن تلك العقود والقبوض الفاسدة تملك بعد التوبة، ويقر عليها، ولا يجب عليه ردها، ولا فسخها والتخلص منها إلا من تاب من الحرام وكان بيده فإنه يجب عليه رده، فإن لم يعرف مالكه تصدق به عنه، أو صرفه في مصالح المسلمين، وعليه فإن تلك العقود والقبوض الفاسدة التي قبضتها الشركة تملك بعد التوبة، وتقر عليها، ولا يجب عليها ردها لأصحابها، ولا فسخها ولا التخلص منها إلا إن تابت من الحرام وكان بيدها، فإنه يجب عليها ردها إلى أصحابها إن أمكن، وإلا تتصدق به عنه، أو تصرفه في مصالح المسلمين، وهذا قول في المذهب (18)، وانتصر له شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (19).


واستدلوا على ذلك بأربعة أدلة:


الدليل الأول: 


القياس على الكافر إذا أسلم قياساً أولوياً وبيانه:


أن هذا المسلم الذي تاب وأناب ليس بأسوأ حال من الكافر المعاند الذي ترك استماع القرآن كبراً وحسداً وهوىً، أو سمعه وتدبره واستيقنت نفسه أنه حق من عند الله، ولكن جحد ظلماً وعلواً كحال فرعون وأكثر أهل الكتاب والمشركين الذين لا يكذبونك ولكن الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون (20)، فإذا عفي عن الكافر ما قبضه من المحرمات إذا أسلم، فالمسلم كذلك يعفى عنه إذا تاب بجامع أن كليهما رجع وأناب إلى الله وعرف الحق.


وقد يناقش: بوجود الفرق بينهما من حيث إن الكافر وقعت معاملته وهو غير مكلف، وغير مخاطب بآيات أصول الربا، بخلاف المسلم العاصي العالم، فإن معاملته وقعت في حال هو مكلف فيها.


الدليل الثاني:


أن التوبة كالإسلام (21) فإن الذي قال: ((الإسلام يهدم ما كان قبله)) (22) هو الذي قال: ((التوبة تهدم ما كان قبلها)) (23) وذلك في حديث واحد رواه مسلم في صحيحه .


فإذا عفي عن الكافر إذا أسلم أنواع المحرمات التي ارتكبها، وأبيحت له الأموال المقبوضة بالحرام، فكذلك المسلم إذا تاب إلى الله، ولا فرق، فالحديثان مخرجهما واحد، ولا يجوز تفسير أحدهما بخلاف الآخر.


ويناقش: بأن من مقتضى التوبة أن يتخلص من هذه الأموال المحرمة، ويبعدها عنه، ويعدل إلى غيرها من المكاسب (24)؛ فإن التوبة قول وفعل فالقول بإكثار الاستغفار، والفعل بالإقلاع عن هذه الأموال، والتخلص منها بالتصدق بها على المحتاجين.


الدليل الثالث: 


ما ثبت في صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي ذر -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- : ((إني لأعلم آخر أهل الجنة دخولاً الجنة، وآخر أهل النار خروجاً منها، رجل يؤتى به يوم القيامة، فيقال: اعرضوا عليه صغار ذنوبه، وارفعوا عنه كبارها فتعرض عليه صغار ذنوبه فيقال: عملت يوم كذا وكذا كذا وكذا، وعملت يوم كذا وكذا كذا وكذا، فيقول: نعم، لا يستطيع أن ينكر، وهو مشفق من كبار ذنوبه أن تعرض عليه، فيقال له: فإن لك مكان كل سيئة حسنة، فيقول: رب قد عملت أشياء لا أراها ها هنا، فلقد رأيت رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ضحك حتى بدت نواجذه)) (25).


وجه الدلالة من الحديث: أنه إذا كانت تلك التي تاب منها صارت حسنات لم يبق في حقه بعد التوبة سيئة أصلاً، فيصير ذلك القبض والعقد من باب المعفو عنه، فلا يكون بذلك فاعلاً لمحرم ولا تاركاً لواجب (26).


وقد يناقش: أن هذا حديث يحكي أحوال يوم القيامة، ولا يبنى على الأحكام الأخروية، أحكاماً فقهية في الدنيا، فلا تقاس أحوال الآخرة على أحوال الدنيا، والله أعلم.


الدليل الرابع:


قوله تعالى: "فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف"


وجه الدلالة من الآية: أن هذه الآية عامة في كل من جاءه موعظة من ربه فقد جعل الله له ما سلف، ويدل على أن ذلك ثابت في حق المسلم ما بعد هذا : "يا أيها الذين ءامنوا اتقوا الله وذروا ما بقي من الربا" فأمرهم بترك ما بقي، ولم يأمرهم برد ما قبضوه. فدل على أنه لهم مع قوله: "فله ما سلف وأمره إلى الله" والله يقبل التوبة عن عباده (27).


ونوقش: بأن هذا مختص بالكافرين (28).


وأجيب: بأنه ليس في القرآن ما يدل على ذلك، إنما قال: "فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف" وهذا يتناول المسلم بطريق الأولى (29).


الموازنة والترجيح:


هذه المسألة من أعقد المسائل لقوة أدلة الفريقين وتضاربها في نظر الباحث، وإن كنت أميل إلى القول الثاني، وهو أن تلك العقود معفو عنها وتقر عليها و تملكها بعد التوبة، وذلك لثلاثة أمور:


أولاً: أنه إذا كان العفو عن الكافر لأجل ما وجد من الإسلام الماحي، والحسنات يذهبن السيئات، فهذا المعنى موجود في التوبة عن الجهل والظلم والعصيان، فإن الاعتراف بالحق والرجوع إليه حسنة يمحو الله بها السيئات (30).


ثانياً: أن في عدم العفو عن تلك العقود والقبوض الماضية في حال العصيان تنفيراً عظيماً عن التوبة؛ لما يلزم الداخل فيه من الآصار والأغلال الثقيلة الموضوعة على لسان هذا النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن التائبين، فإن الأمر برد جميع ما كسبه التائب من الأموال والخروج عما يحبه منها تصير التوبة في حقه عذاباً، وكان الكفر حينئذ أحب إليه من ذلك الإسلام الذي كان عليه، فإن توبته من الكفر رحمة وتوبته -وهو مسلم عذاب- (31)، فإن كثيراً من الفساق أصحاب رؤوس أموال هائلة، وغالبها أو كثير منها من الحرام الفاسد، وقد يكون غير متميز عن الحلال، وقد يكون له مصادر تجارة متعددة، ومطالبته بردها، والتخلص مما قبضه في غاية الصعوبة والمشقة، ولو قيل له: من شرط توبتك أن ترد كل ما كسبته بالحرام ربما نفر عن التوبة، وكان هذا القول معيناً للشيطان عليه، لكن لو قيل له: بأن الله قد غفر لك بتوبتك كل ذنوبك المتعلقة في باب العبادات وباب المعاملات، وعليك بالإقبال على الله من جديد، وترك المعاودة لمثل ما سبق لكان هذا حافزاً ومشجعاً له إلى التوبة ومحاولة تصحيح وضعه الجديد، ويكف عن المعاملة بالحرام، وقد يكون هذا قدوة لآخرين مثله إذا رأوا ذلك منه .


وبهذه الطريقة نكون قد قضينا على كثير من المعاملات الفاسدة التي ربما كانت تستمر لولا القول بالعفو عما سلف مما قبضوه.


وكذلك يقال في الشركات والبنوك ونحوها أن في عدم العفو عن تلك العقود والقبوض قبل إعلان الشركة توقفها عن التعامل بالمحرم تنفير عظيم عن الإقلاع عن التعاملات المحرمة وتنفير عن التوبة؛ لما يلزم الشركة بعد توبتها وإعلان توقفها من الحرام من الآصار والأغلال الثقيلة الموضوعة على لسان النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن التائبين، فإن الأمر برد جميع ما كسبته الشركة من الأموال الربوية وغيرها، والخروج عما تحبه منها، تُصَيِّر التوبة وإعلان التوقف في حقها عذاباً، وكان الاستمرار على ما كانت عليه في السابق حينئذ أحب إليها من إعلان توقفها، ويضاف إلى ذلك أن التخلص منها أمر في غاية الصعوبة والمشقة، ولو قيل: من شرط توبتها أن ترد كل ما كسبته بالحرام ربما نفرت عن التوبة، وكان هذا القول معيناً للشيطان عليها، بخلاف ما لو قيل للشركة: لا يلزمك الخروج من الأموال الربوية المقبوضة في السابق، ويكون لكِ حلالاً إذا تبتِ، و أعلنتِ بصدق تصحيح وضعكِ من جديد، وتركتِ التعامل بالربا بكل أشكاله وأنواعه، فإن هذا يكون لها حافزاً إلى التوبة و الإعلان عنها، كما قد يكون حافزاً للشركات الأخرى أن تحذو حذوها.


ثالثاً: أننا بهذه الطريقة نكون قد قضينا على كثير من الشركات والبنوك المحرمة والمعاملات الفاسدة التي ربما استمرت على نشاطاتها وتعاملاتها المحرمة لولا القول بالعفو عما قبضوه مما سلف، بخلاف ما لو قيل لها: لابد لكِ – كشرط من شروط التوبة – أن تُخْرِجِي كل ما قبضتِ بالعقود الفاسدة المحرمة ما دمتِ تعلمين حرمتها وكنتِ عاصية بذلك (32)، ربما كان هذا في حقها شاقاً، وربما يترتب عليها خسائر مالية ضخمة كانت التزمتها في السابق، وبالتالي يكون هذا عائقاً لها، ومنفراً عن التوبة، فتحجم الكثير من الشركات عن التوبة بسبب هذا، وهذه نظرة ماراعاً فيها جانب المصلحة الراجحة مقابل المفسدة المرجوحة، قال ابن تيمية: ( ومن تدبر أصول الشرع علم أنه يتلطف بالناس في التوبة بكل طريق ) (33).


لكن قد يرد على هذه الحال – أعني توبة الشركات والبنوك – إشكال وهو أن توبة الشركات ونحوها عن التعامل بالحرام والفاسد غير متمكنة أو ضعيفة، فهي ليست كالأشخاص والأفراد الذين يملكون أموالهم بأنفسهم فالشركات والبنوك عبارة عن شخصية معنوية قائمة بعدد من الأشخاص، وكل عامل فيها لا يعنيه توبة الشركة من عدمها، فمن التائب فيها؟


ويجاب: بأن هذه طبيعة الشخصيات المعنوية لا يطالب فيها شخص بعينه، وإنما هي قائمة بإرادة الجميع ومتخذي القرار فيها، فإذا كانت الإرادة قائمة من الإدارة ومتخذي القرار فيها كانت هذه الإرادة – وأعني بها التوبة- مقبولة، فهي مثل توبة الفرد والشخص العادي.


ويؤيده إمكانية وجود شرائط التوبة في هذه الشركات والبنوك ونحوها المساهمة، وهي العزم على عدم العود إلى الحرام من ربا وغيره في المستقبل، والإقلاع عنه في الحال، وأن تكون صادقة لا بقصد التلاعب بعقول الناس ونحوه، والندم على ما صدر منها في السابق (34)، والعزم الجازم على فعل المأمور والإتيان به (35).


وأما الأموال الربوية المقبوضة فهي محرمة لحق لله وقد عفى عنها، وليست حقاً لآدميين فيؤمروا بإرجاعها إلى أصحابها، والله أعلم.


وأخيراً أقول: أيضاً يمكن إرجاع الفتوى في هذه المسألة إلى المفتي فينظر في ذلك المصلحة، فإن رأى من الشركة القدرة والاستعداد للتخلص من الأموال الربوية المقبوضة وصدق في التوبة مهما كلفها ذلك، فإنه يفتيها بالتخلص من هذه الأموال بالتصدق بها في مصالح المسلمين بنية التخلص لا التطوع.


وإن رأى منها ضعفاً في هذا الباب وخشي نفورها من التوبة، فإنه يفتي بعدم وجوب التخلص من المقبوض الفاسد، ولا يجب رده باعتبار أن هذه الفتوى أخف المفسدتين.


فإنها-أي: الشركة- لو أفتي لها بوجوب التخلص، لم تتخلص من المقبوض بعقد فاسد ولم تعلن التوقف عن التعاملات المحرمة بخلاف ما لو أفتي لها بعدم الوجوب، فإنها لن تتخلص من المقبوض بعقد فاسد، وسوف تقلع عن التعاملات المحرمة في المستقبل بعد إعلان توبتها، والله تعالى أعلم.


ومن خلال ما سبق، فمن قال بصحة توبة الشركة، وتَملِك ما قبضته من العقود الفاسدة، فإن من لازم قولهم جواز المساهمة فيها، وأنها تملك أسهمها بعد إعلان توبتها .


ومن قال بعدم صحة توبتها إلا برد جميع الأموال المحرمة أو التخلص منها فإن من لازم قولهم تحريم المساهمة فيها وتملك أسهمها حتى تتخلص من التعاملات المحرمة المقبوضة قبل التوبة، والله تعالى أعلم.


وصلى الله على بينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


------------------------------------------------------


(1) مجموع الفتاوى (22/16) وما بعدها، والدرر السنية في الفتاوى النجدية (3/133).


(2) فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (14/29)و(14/32)و(14/48)و(14/62).


(3) المدونة الكبرى (4/148)، ومواهب الجليل (4/381)، ومقدمات ابن رشد ص (503)، والتمهيد (5/129)، والاستذكار (19/146) و(21/139)، والجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي (2/355-356)، ومسائل لا يعذر فيها بالجهل على مذهب الإمام مالك شرح العلامة الأمير على منظومة بهرام ص(49)، والفروق وحواشيه (2/164)، والمالكية أوجبوا على الجاهل التخلص منه، وبناء على ذلك فإنه من باب أولى أن يوجبوه على العالم العاصي .


(4) الفوات عند المالكية يعني أحد خمسة أشياء : الأول: تغير الذات وتلفها كالموت والعتق وهدم الدار وغرس الأرض وأكل الطعام ونماء المبيع ونقصانه . والثاني: حوالة الأسواق. والثالث: البيع. والرابع: حدوث عيب. والخامس: تعلق حق الغير كرهن السلعة . انظر القوانين الفقهية لابن جزيء ص(265) والشرح الصغير للدردير


(5) سورة البقرة، آية(279).


(6) الاستذكار (21/139).


(7) التمهيد (5/129)، والاستذكار ( 19/146) وهذا النقل لاتفاق الفقهاء في هذه المسألة فيه نظر، فإن جمهور الحنفية يرون أن المقبوض بعقد ربوي يملك وإن كان واجب الفسخ، وخالفهم شمس الدين السرخسي في هذه المسألة، فوافق الجمهور.


(8) سورة طـه، آية(82).


(9) فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء (14/48).


(10) سورة البقرة، آية(279).


(11) فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء (14/51)، وانظر (13/400)و(13/429)وما بعدها.


(12) سورة البقرة، آية(278-279).


(13) رواه مسلم بهذا اللفظ من طريق القاسم بن محمد عن عائشة عن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- (كتاب الأقضية -باب نقض الأحكام الباطلة ، ورد محدثات الأمور ) رقم 3243 (9/119). 


(14) عون المعبود (12/234).


(15) المحلى (8/135).


(16) رواه البخاري في صحيحه (كتاب الوكالة- باب إذا باع الوكيل شيئاً فاسداً فبيعه مردود) 2188(2/613) ومسلم في صحيحه (كتاب المساقاة -باب بيع الطعام مثلاً بمثل) 1594(3/1215)


(17) رواه مسلم في صحيحه (كتاب المساقاة -باب بيع الطعام مثلاً بمثل) (3/1215)


(18) مجموع الفتاوى (22/16) وما بعدها. 


(19) مجموع الفتاوى (22/16) وما بعدها و(30/328) و تفسير آيات أشكلت (2/577-595).


(20) مجموع الفتاوى (22/17) بتصرف. 


(21) المرجع السابق بتصرف.


(22) رواه مسلم في صحيحه (كتاب الإيمان-باب كون الإسلام يهدم ما كان قبله وكذا الهجرة والحج) (1/112).


(23) المرجع السابق .


(24) انظر فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية و الإفتاء (14/62). 


(25) صحيح مسلم (كتاب الإيمان- باب أدنى أهل الجنة منزلة فيها ) رقم 190 (1/177).


(26) مجموع الفتاوى (22/18) بتصرف.


(27) تفسير آيات أشكلت (2/586)


(28) تفسير آيات أشكلت (2/586)


(29) تفسير آيات أشكلت (2/586)


(30) مجموع الفتاوى بتصرف (22/18).


(31) مجموع الفتاوى بتصرف (22/18-22)، ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: أنه يعرف طائفة من الصالحين من يتمنى أن يكون كافراً ليسلم فيغفر له ما قد سلف؛ لأن التوبة عنده متعذرة عليه أو متعسرة على ما قد قيل له واعتقده من التوبة، ثم قال: ثم هذا منفر لأكثر أهل الفسوق عن التوبة وهو شبيه بالمؤيس للناس من رحمة الله، مجموع الفتاوى (22/22).


(32) هذه حال كثير من الشركات المحرمة في البلاد الإسلامية فإنها تعلم بتحريم الربا ولكن تتعامل به عصياناً وعن هوى -نسأل الله السلامة-.


(33) تفسير آيات أشكلت(2/595).


(34) انظر: شرائط التوبة في مدارج السالكين (1/182).


(35) المرجع السابق (1/305). 



المصدر : الإسلام اليوم


http://saaid.net/bahoth/66.htm


منقول


*مواقع*

----------


## سولاف فاخرة

مشكور على الطرح الرائع

----------

